# Confused.....



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

....all of a sudden I can't get a nibble. The first four times I went bass fishing this year I caught fish. Now, nothing? Its the same pond...and I have tried multiple lures...what changed


----------



## wedebrook (Jul 29, 2009)

skippyflyboy said:


> what changed


My guess would be the weather. Sunday night, we destroyed crappie and saugeye at Deer Creek. I went up 5 days later and was nearly skunked, save for a couple dinks.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

yeah all this goofy spring weather i believe has thrown 'em off a lil bit.1st it's warm,then cold,then hot,then rainy n windy as a mofo,etc,etc....it's springtime and this is the weather we gotta deal with here n ohio.it'll get better,keep your confidence up my fellow angler.


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

plus the fish are probably post spawn. You may have to fish a little deeper, they may have just moved off the bank.


----------

